# Cook, DuPage, Will Co



## metal

Me and Jaybo checked some early spots today in DuPage/Cook county. We are still a week away. The ground is perfect and its gonna be anyday now. Some rain and warm temps comin in starting sunday into next week should get things moving along.


----------



## dwak

May apples just started popping up here in Kane Co.


----------



## metal

Really Dwak, cause all the Mayapples around that I see are at least 6-8'' already.


----------



## dwak

Only ones I've seen so far haven't even unfolded their leaves yet. Only seen 3 dandelions so far too. I'm in St. Charles


----------



## metal

Thats surprising? Dandy's just popped open yesterday around here. Day before there was no yellow to be seen, now the lawns are full of yellow. I saw a lot of mayapples today that were 6 + inches already. I'm hoping by wednesday I find my first baby. I'm in Will county, but hunt mainly in DuPage/Cook.


----------



## botr

Will county here also. Heading south about 40 miles tomorrow to take a look around. Im betting on next weekend being good.


----------



## dang

I live in North West Indiana but hunt Will county. The dandelions are up in force here but in Will they are hardly there, and the lilacs haven't popped yet.


----------



## masonrymaster

just found over 300 1/2 frees in east central grundy on a northwest facing hill, get ready cause this week it will be boomin.


----------



## randypedigo

what is a half free?


----------



## millertime69

@Randy, its a peckerhead, there are pics on photos page


----------



## tkintel80

Masonrymaster- Nice! I learned something new also Randy, I hadn't heard of .5 trees- heard of peckerhead or foxglove before.


----------



## metal

I dont waste my time on half frees. I see a ton of them every spring, but its mostly a big stem your picking. I've heard they're pretty good, but I prefer the big yellows and greys. I have my fingers crossed that I will find my first little patch by wednesday. The quality though is still a week or so away. Next weekend maybe.... Please don't litter


----------



## metal

Any of you Will County shroomers do any good along the DesPlaines River in and around the forest preserves? My neighbor brought me to a spot last year and there were a ton of huge dead Elms, but it was so friggin dry, that it was a lost cause.


----------



## botr

Got the skunk along the Kankakee river today. Still think we are a week or 2 out.


----------



## morchellaholic

Found four Grey Friday and five more today. Friday southern will county, today Grundy county near the Kankakee. 
Starting slow but they are up fellas.


----------



## cjake042

Went out yesterday after work to a place that I've gone for the last 3 years (Northern Cook County Forest Preserve). Found one small grey. I'm thinking this weekend into next week it will start getting better.


----------



## cjake042

Went out again tonight for 2 hours...9 more about1 to 3 inches tall. Think I'm going to wait until the weekend (supposed to rain and get a little cooler Thursday and Friday).


----------



## botr

Nothing but ticks for me so far. Cook / Will / NW Indiana.


----------



## herpin1579

Just an FYI, I checked some areas in will and stumbled upon some trail cameras setup facing spots on the creek that you can get across. They were labeled FPDWC. Remember the rules in forest preserved and stay safe!


----------



## herpin1579




----------



## fatdutchiejesse

Good find Herpin. What are the rules of the forest preserve anyway? Thanks-


----------



## botr

Take only pictures, leave only footprints.

Basically no collecting of anything in FPD.


----------



## jaybo

Perhaps the camera was set-up in a dedicated nature preserve, which has a higher level of protection than the ordinary forest preserve. It could be there to monitor for things other than mushroom pickers. But I don't know for sure.

http://dnr.state.il.us/inpc/


----------



## bkain

Went out to my spot yesterday and nothing. Went back today and found 5 yellow. They are up in Joliet. The rain later in the week could really help the season! Don't step on them!


----------



## metal

Found about 15 this evening. They are up but spotty. We need some rain. 3 of my better trees have been the only three I've found some at, but have been very small quantities compared to previous years. So I'm driving and this guy steps out onto the road with a plastic bad full and I stop and ask him how many he found and it looked like he was ready to run away he was so scared. Way to use plastic bags there guy. LOL... Hitting the woods hard this weekend. They are still small...2-4 inch range.


----------



## avidangler84

Chances are it was setup for animal monitoring.. Thy set them up for turtle surveys in other areas I know. Any info on what park they were in I can inquire about them..? There are some that belong to the Brookfield zoo that are for turtle monitoring in romeoville also.


----------



## herpin1579

I'm pretty well informed about what animals are or are believed to be on district property. For one, Lockport and romeoville are very well posted as well as patrolled. They arent taking any chances on collectors. After all the last I heard there were only about 200 left there and who knows how far downstream these floods washed them. This preserve is relatively small with little to no traffic and there doesn't seem to be much interest in its maintenance.


----------



## herpin1579

Got out for a few hours today. Undergrowth seems to be ahead of the morels so it looks like its going to be tough spotting them. Got these in N Will


----------

